# sliding doors



## niall (Apr 25, 2008)

hey there im new to the sport and was wondering could anyone tell me were i could get the slideing pigeon loft doors?jedds wont have them in this year.i live outside chicago.i have tried every home depot,menards etc.thank you in advance.top class site .good job


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

If your handy and can build your own? Go to "Foy's" and buy the DOOR GLIDE KIT 
59'' long 2 for 36.95 Hope this gives you another option instead of buying a door shipping these days is a bear for everyone!


----------



## niall (Apr 25, 2008)

*doors*

i see that allrite thanks.i just thought some place would surely sell them.im a bricklayer but i have been known to pick up a saw on ocassion.lol.thanks for replying pal.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Your most welcome, and Welcome to the site, look forward to hearing from you again sometime!


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha Niall,

Check out this link..................

http://www.eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1208159901


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

I plum forgot about that guy, yes he does great work, the shipping is gross!


----------



## niall (Apr 25, 2008)

thank u for ur help guys


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Anytime, your welcome!


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey today I just bought a sliding door glide from "HOME DEPOT" for about 11.00 dollars, used a dis-guarded door "FREEBEE" and with some alterations made it work for one side of the loft, I forgot to take pictures but I will sometime tomorrow after church!


----------



## niall (Apr 25, 2008)

cant wait 4 the pics


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm sorry I got so busy trying to find free stuff today that I plum forgot to post that picture I promised!


----------



## niall (Apr 25, 2008)

great job.thanks for posting.do u have 2 types of perches in that section?looks awesome btw.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Nope just the plain old 1x4's with a 5" 2x4 nailed to it, tried something a bit different instead of using the wall studs only, I spaced 1x4's 10" apart to get more perches, there are 35 perches on that wall, also there are some really low perches for those young birds that try so hard to get their first perch lol!


----------



## niall (Apr 25, 2008)

good thinking batman.lol


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

When I start the fly-er section of the loft I think I'll just attach the1x4's to the studs! But it won't be for some time yet cause we have to get that roof finished first before the rainy season gets here lol! So much to do and so little time to get it done, following those "BRINKS TRUCKS" all day hoping some of those money bags fall out the door lol!


----------



## niall (Apr 25, 2008)

u should be real proud of yourself.u are doing a top class job


----------



## 1st Landing Lof (May 15, 2008)

*Sliding Doors*

I went to Home Depot and purchased closet sliding door tracks and rollers. You just use the inside track. Works very well and costs $12. 
Bill


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Unique Door DJ*

I like how you put the door in your loft, very sophisticated and "hey! that is one of a kind from all the loft door I've seen...Every fancier got their own style in their loft, that's why I love to see each other fanciers loft, birds and their own design with every add-ons they put in their loft, in other words I learn new things from others... Thats nice too 1st LL...Great ...


----------

